# Boat accident



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

I’m going to try to post photos below....


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

I found a repair shop who said they can repair this damage. They told me it will be as good as it was before the accident. Other people have told me this boat will never drive the same again. Any opinions on if I should have this boat repaired?


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. What does your insurance company say?


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

They said the hull is a total loss so they gave me the full amount for the value of the hull only.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2019)

Just going off the photos, I’d say it’s repairable. I would have to see in person to say weather it’s worth the repairs or not.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey material things aside hope you and anyone else involved is alright. I don't know much about repairing skiffs, if its anything like a car I would think it'd be hard to fix, and not ride the same, but don't let my lack of experience discourage you. Interested to see what the other members say aswell. Best of luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2019)

Richard Imr said:


> They said the hull is a total loss so they gave me the full amount for the value of the hull only.


Because the cost to repair exceeds the value of the hull.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Anything can be fixed...

How much do you like this boat? What is the comparison between what insurance gave you and the estimated repair bill?


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

Backflow said:


> Hey material things aside hope you and anyone else involved is alright. I don't know much about repairing skiffs, if its anything like a car I would think it'd be hard to fix, and not ride the same, but don't let my lack of experience discourage you. Interested to see what the other members say aswell. Best of luck


Thank you. 5 broken ribs and punctured lung and some other stuff. Almost fully recovered now. The boat is built with composite.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2019)

If repaired correctly, you will never notice a performance difference. Nothing like an automobile.


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> Anything can be fixed...
> 
> How much do you like this boat? What is the comparison between what insurance gave you and the estimated repair bill?


I like the boat pretty good. I didn’t own it very long before the accident. The cost to repair is nearly equal to the cost that insurance has agreed to pay me.


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> If repaired correctly, you will never notice a performance difference. Nothing like an automobile.


Are there any questions I should ask of the repair shop to see if they are doing a good repair?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Glad to hear you are recovering well, sounds like a pretty bad accident.

The repair estimate will likely go up once they actually get into it. If the boat has sentimental value or I could do the majority of the work myself I would consider a rebuild but without those conditions I would likely find a new hull.


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> Glad to hear you are recovering well, sounds like a pretty bad accident.
> 
> The repair estimate will likely go up once they actually get into it. If the boat has sentimental value or I could do the majority of the work myself I would consider a rebuild but without those conditions I would likely find a new hull.


I would have to have an agreement with the repair shop that they will not increase cost. But that’s a very good point.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

If they paid you out on the value of the hull doesn’t the Ins company now own the hull? Or did they deduct salvage value from the payout?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I want to hear about the collision. Who's fault and did anyone go to jail
oh you can fix that


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

tjtfishon said:


> If they paid you out on the value of the hull doesn’t the Ins company now own the hull? Or did they deduct salvage value from the payout?


The insurance company is letting me keep the boat and giving me the payout


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I want to hear about the collision. Who's fault and did anyone go to jail
> oh you can fix that


I say the other boater is at fault. He had empty beer cans on board, he advised me not to call 911, and when i did call 911 he fled the scene, cleared his boat of beer cans and returned to the scene when the game warden threatened to issue a warrant for his arrest. The boater was not tested for intoxication, much to my dismay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2019)

Richard Imr said:


> Are there any questions I should ask of the repair shop to see if they are doing a good repair?


Ask questions about the materials used such as resin type. Is the structural repair going to be from the inside and outside? Are the stringers busted and how do they plan on repairing them if so? 
If the shop is reputable there should be a “happy customer trail” same for a shady shop “pissed off customer trail”


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Ask questions about the materials used such as resin type. Is the structural repair going to be from the inside and outside? Are the stringers busted and how do they plan on repairing them if so?
> If the shop is reputable there should be a “happy customer trail” same for a shady shop “pissed off customer trail”


They also told me they will stand behind their work. They don’t seem to have any concerns that they can’t fix it. They have told me they can fix it better than it was originally built on the factory floor. And they have told me there are now worries about the repaired side being heavier or lighter than the other side and affecting the driving.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Richard Imr said:


> They also told me they will stand behind their work. They don’t seem to have any concerns that they can’t fix it. They have told me they can fix it better than it was originally built on the factory floor. And they have told me there are now worries about the repaired side being heavier or lighter than the other side and affecting the driving.


It would have to be a lot of weight to make a difference....like usin wood


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Richard Imr said:


> I say the other boater is at fault. He had empty beer cans on board, he advised me not to call 911, and when i did call 911 he fled the scene, cleared his boat of beer cans and returned to the scene when the game warden threatened to issue a warrant for his arrest. The boater was not tested for intoxication, much to my dismay.


somebody should have gone to jail for leaving the scene w/ great bodily injury...field tests? then to the hospital for blood test etc...?


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

topnative2 said:


> somebody should have gone to jail for leaving the scene w/ great bodily injury...field tests? then to the hospital for blood test etc...?


The game warden said he has been trained to identify if the man was intoxicated. No field test, no blood test, i was the only person hospitalized, the game warden is adamant that there was no probable cause to demand a sobriety test although he claims the man was willing to be tested.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

To answer your question. Sure it can be repaired. It’s not a car. It will drive the same. It’s mostly damaged up high where it is not in the water. Heck, people glue and screw all kinds of stuff together, glass over it and swear it’s the best built boat.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Richard Imr said:


> The game warden said he has been trained to identify if the man was intoxicated. No field test, no blood test, i was the only person hospitalized, the game warden is adamant that there was no probable cause to demand a sobriety test although he claims the man was willing to be tested.


Poor job.


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> To answer your question. Sure it can be repaired. It’s not a car. It will drive the same. It’s mostly damaged up high where it is not in the water. Heck, people glue and screw all kinds of stuff together, glass over it and swear it’s the best built boat.


Thanks for the input


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

topnative2 said:


> Poor job.


Very much agree with that statement


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I am sure it can be repaired. While the shop u are talking to sounds like a quality shop be sure to talk and see boats they have repaired. Talk with their other customers. I had my 20 foot cc rebuilt, stringers replaced, transom replaced, all electrical, gas tank and more. $10k. It's perfect. It was done by someone I personally know who is a craftsman!


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

7WT said:


> I am sure it can be repaired. While the shop u are talking to sounds like a quality shop be sure to talk and see boats they have repaired. Talk with their other customers. I had my 20 foot cc rebuilt, stringers replaced, transom replaced, all electrical, gas tank and more. $10k. It's perfect. It was done by someone I personally know who is a craftsman!


Thanks for the input!


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

WOW. Sorry to hear about the accident and glad you are recovering. Like others have said, yes it is of course repairable but this involves major demo and restoration work, replacing cored panels etc. Also there is the possibility of additional below deck structural damage (i.e. fractured stringers) that is not currently visible. If it were me I would absolutely take the insurance claim and start shopping around for another hull. The only shop I would ever trust with this kind of work is Metan marine.. and that's in Massachusettes 

Also not 100% sure on this but I believe (like someone else said) if you get it rebuilt it would then have a salvage title, which would really lower the value of the boat. Best of luck and all the best in your recovery.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Short answer is yes a good shop can repair it where you won’t know any difference. My concerns are once they really get into the repair work, discovery of new damage requires additional expense and of course the cost of re-rigging the boat with the aluminum and other accessories. Unless you have some sentimental or other intangible attachment to the boat, I don’t think you should fix it. Salvage what you can and get a new one.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

What shop are you looking to take it to?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Take the money and buy another boat then you have piece of mind whenever on the water.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

You have a unique opportunity to take all the goodies off the ranger and put it on a hull that you have been eyeballing and only telling the boat voices in the back of your head. If those voices don’t exist, repair the ranger.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

If never been terribly attached to many of my vehicles. I would take the payout, find a suitable replacement boat, and sell the hull for cheap as a project for someone.

I think there is enough in the used market that you can likely find a good deal, and hell, it's always fun looking a boats!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

When you buy a new boat drop that hull off at my house so I can dispose of it for you.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Richard Imr said:


> Thank you. 5 broken ribs and punctured lung and some other stuff. Almost fully recovered now. The boat is built with composite.





Richard Imr said:


> I say the other boater is at fault. He had empty beer cans on board, he advised me not to call 911, and when i did call 911 he fled the scene, cleared his boat of beer cans and returned to the scene when the game warden threatened to issue a warrant for his arrest. The boater was not tested for intoxication, much to my dismay.


Richard, the regulars here know that I am the Coast Guard recreational boating safety guy by profession. Are you willing to tell the entire accident story so that we may all learn from it?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boating is like riding a cycle on the road always have your head on a swivel and always assume the other guys not paying attention. Riding around in a microskiff ie my gladesman has me always aware of watercraft around me.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

if it were me id buy a new hull with the money and rig your motor on it ect..


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

dranrab said:


> Richard, the regulars here know that I am the Coast Guard recreational boating safety guy by profession. Are you willing to tell the entire accident story so that we may all learn from it?


Empty cans, etc not withstanding... 

@dranrab To me it looks like he got smoked in the Port bow, that would make him the stand on vessel wouldn't it? Unless I am wrong, I think the other boat should have passed behind him since he would have been on the Starboard side of the guy who hit him.

Obviously everyone has a responsibility to avoid a collision but speaking from a rules of the road stand point.


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

dranrab said:


> Richard, the regulars here know that I am the Coast Guard recreational boating safety guy by profession. Are you willing to tell the entire accident story so that we may all learn from it?


It's an "ongoing investigation" and I have a personal injury attorney. I think it might be best if I don't divulge all of the details. I have provided all of the major facts of the situation though. I wish a different game warden had been involved from the beginning.


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

HPXFLY said:


> if it were me id buy a new hull with the money and rig your motor on it ect..


Purchasing a new hull is definitely an option. Finding a good used hull seems to be much harder. Parting it out and buying a completely different rig is another option. Everyone's input is appreciated.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I would definitely strip it down and get a new hull. You could stop hang on to it in case you get the idea that you may want to build one someday. You could try and rebuild it yourself for practice if you have the space. Glad you are recovering. It could have been much worse.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If it was me, I'd take the $ and buy a new hull. If I had it fixed, each time I got on-board my eyes would automatically scan the repaired areas for any deviations/cracks/shadows etc. & I'd always be waiting for a problem to appear.

Hard to forget the trauma of the accident and the boat would be a constant reminder.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Delete this thread, spread some Marine tex over it so she looks smooth then post her in the classifieds!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't know what is taught in boating courses as I was taught by my dad (retired Coast Guard) more than 50 years ago, safety is always first and if your running a boat you are responsible.

If you don't know...
while under power and you see a boat to the left/right in front of you and as your progressing you note IF the angle your seeing is changing. 
This will tell you if the boat you see will be crossing in front or behind you.
If the angle is not changing you are on a collision course.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Richard Imr said:


> It's an "ongoing investigation" and I have a personal injury attorney. I think it might be best if I don't divulge all of the details. I have provided all of the major facts of the situation though. I wish a different game warden had been involved from the beginning.


Yep, good call on keeping it quiet at this point.

As far as the damage goes, They may find more structural damage when they remove the cap, so keep that in mind.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I didn't see any suggestions on checking out the repair shop. Look at online reviews (bearing in mind that the very best few and very worst few may well be BS). Look at the age of the shop. If they are a long-term establishment they should have numerous reviews. Check their BBB rating, if they have one, and look at DBAs for the owner to see if he's/she's had a history of failed businesses.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Seems like the other party's insurance company should be taking care of all of this (replacement/repair of your boat, all of your medical claims, etc.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Take the money and buy another boat then you have piece of mind whenever on the water.


I agree with BC 16! You'll always wonder if the repairs will hold, every wave, every bump. Take the money and find a new replacement boat. I think that you'll feel better about it.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry about your accident- glad you’re on the mend.

Have you got an estimate- and did you get paid for the aluminum work? Doesn’t look cheap.

As for the glass, I’d get another bid, if possible- if two experienced glass guys say they can fix it, and can describe in good detail how they’ll carry out a solid repair, I’d go for it.

the insurance deal is tough- it’s not like you can go find a used hull.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully your PI lawyer does a great job and you can just get yourself a nice Hell's Bay or, dare I say i?t, Chittum.


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

MRichardson said:


> Hopefully your PI lawyer does a great job and you can just get yourself a nice Hell's Bay or, dare I say i?t, Chittum.


That would be great. I hope they do their job well.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Farging wakeboarders. One almost swamped me a few weeks back


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Take the insurance money (but talk to your lawyer first; taking the money may weaken any case you may have).

Part out the boat and sell what you can or sell it outright.

Buy a different boat. I would not part it out and try and find a hull to rerig. That is just probably not cost effective.


----------



## DomTomac (Feb 14, 2019)

IMO This looks fixable but if you're not not going to do it yourself, I'd sell it and buy good used one. Glad to hear you got a lawyer. They're generally worthless but in situations like this, very necessary!


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

Outearly said:


> Sorry about your accident- glad you’re on the mend.
> 
> Have you got an estimate- and did you get paid for the aluminum work? Doesn’t look cheap.
> 
> ...


The insurance payout will cover a complete restoration of the hull and the aluminum. The insurance estimate to repair was $19k and when I got a quote myself through a repair shop it was closer to $9k. I definitely feel like my insurance was screwing me a little bit too.


----------



## Richard Imr (Oct 23, 2019)

hipshot said:


> I didn't see any suggestions on checking out the repair shop. Look at online reviews (bearing in mind that the very best few and very worst few may well be BS). Look at the age of the shop. If they are a long-term establishment they should have numerous reviews. Check their BBB rating, if they have one, and look at DBAs for the owner to see if he's/she's had a history of failed businesses.


The repair shop has been in business for 33 years and they specialize in repairing boats. It’s what they do every day. If anyone is interested in looking at their Facebook page its Vic’s Marine Service in Rowlett, TX. I am leaning towards having the boat repaired. It’s a tough decision for me but if knowledgeable people tell me that it definitely can be repaired, that’s the kind of information and assurance I’m looking for.


----------



## phlatsphil (Aug 17, 2007)

I would like to recommend the Skiff Shop in Edgewater. They can repair your boat.


----------



## Steve Jenkins (Feb 10, 2018)

Sad man, I’d let Tom Gordon at The Skiff Shop in Edgewater take a look at it. He’s a pretty straight up guy. He wouldn’t take your money if he felt like it was a bad idea to fix it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Imo, there is no way there is not additional damage to the stringers, and 9k to repair all that will not be enough. No reputable shop will sign an agreement for repair that doesn't allow adjustments, they would end up going out of business.

Small boats are harder to fix correctly since they are subject to more stringent weight balance.

No offense intended, but it's just a banshee. They are pretty common and not real pricey on the used market. I would salvage what I can and sell it, then buy an other boat. Otherwise you will spend the next 6 months waiting to find out if it runs well, and if not it never will.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Richard Imr said:


> The insurance payout will cover a complete restoration of the hull and the aluminum. The insurance estimate to repair was $19k and when I got a quote myself through a repair shop it was closer to $9k. I definitely feel like my insurance was screwing me a little bit too.


The insurance estimate is clearly a worst case, but IMO that is what you need to use to make your decision before doing any repairs. They have a lot more data available to protect their financial interest and if they were confident that $9k was realistic they wouldn't pay out either $19k or total it.


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

I'd want a good explanation from the shop as to how they intend to repair the structural (and not just cosmetic) aspect of that hull. Also, I'd be concerned that their are residual stress cracks/weakening of the hull in areas you can't see due to torquing/buckling /shock.
So to me the real question is: What happens if the hull comes apart at 60 mph while your running. What's your life /health worth? IMHO, There is a safety / risk reason your insurance company junked it.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

So wait, Insurance cut you a check for $19K, and let you keep the boat? That Zuki looks pretty new, so it's probably worth $3500 at least. I'd part out what I could, take the $23,000ish cash and buy something else. There are some nice skiffs (nicer than that Banshee would ever be) on this very forum you could get into for that, and possibly even have some money left over for a new 8 wt. If you're talking to a shop in Rowlett, I assume you're in the DFW area? There's an East Cape Caiman tunnel in the classifieds that's located in the DFW area, and the guy is asking $19,500. That would be a no-brainer for me.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I don’t think he got a check for $19k just that was the insurance estimate for repairs which probably exceeds the value of the hull.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I know next to nothing about repairs and such, but I would always have the thought in my mind of having a boat that was totaled. This would affect resale, require a salvage title. I would sell it as is for the value of the trailer, motor and rigging. Combine that with the insurance payout and get another already rigged, maybe upgrade a bit if possible.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Richard Imr said:


> I like the boat pretty good. I didn’t own it very long before the accident. The cost to repair is nearly equal to the cost that insurance has agreed to pay me.


The only advantage to repair, a similar damage happened to me, was in my case: 1. The boat had sentimental value because it was my first boat. 2. Since I was able to do the repairs myself, it was like I was getting paid to repair my own boat. Unless you fit one of these or something similar criteria, I would say get the new hull. It will be a lot quicker and then you will have no need to worry about performance issues. Pictured is my boat after the accident. I was trailering it home and a guy pulled out of a driveway about 1/4 mile behind me, and proceeded accelerate and to drive toward me and into me in total disregard for the boat, motor, trailer and 3/4 ton pick up truck in his lane. He pushed the outboard forward causing the boat to hit the winch upright. Broke the guards in several places and split the boat in 3 places all the way to the floor. I removed the black guards, repaired the 3 way split bow and installed new guards. While I was at it, I added 2 more layers of glass to the floor and bottom and sides. Naturally she is heavier, but with 115 hp, I don't seem to notice it.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Another issue that I see with your boat as opposed to mine, is that you not only have hull damage, but you also have damage to the deck. If I were going to do the repair, I would want to separate the deck from the hull, roll it upside down on a flat surface for repairs to the underside. I would also make the repairs to the hull from the inside of the hull. Doing it this way, minimizes the repairs to the visible part of the boat, making the repair much less noticeable and easier to hide/blend in.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking your pictures over again and if you are in a rush. Yes, I would look for a new hull. Maybe someone blew an engine on a similar hull design. Hulls are a dime a dozen. To me, it is the motor and trailer that are the most valuable. Transfer your components to it. Then consider repairing the boat in your spare time and giving someone a good deal on it. Otherwise, if not repaired it might end up being a "Free for the taking", type of deal or very near to free deal.


----------

